# Star Wars becomes a TV series



## Siddis (Mar 16, 2006)

Click here for packlist

Star Wars creator George Lucas has agreed to make 100 episodes, covering the years between prequel Episode III: Revenge Of The Sith and the first 1977 Star Wars movie.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool,100 eps is alot :-o We get to see Darth Vader chasing remaining jedi's?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Mar 16, 2006)

Most likely going to be about Luke and Leia's growth, but possibly some mini story in there as well (with 100 episodes, obviously).


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2006)

If this is true the worse possible thing to happen would be if Fox picked it up.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't help feeling uneasy about this. A 100 episodes series is very long, and I don't know where he'd be getting quality story material for that kind of thing. I'm really afraid that it's just going to fuck up the Star Wars name...even though some would claim that is already too late (prequel haters, while I agree with them on some point, at others I think they're a bit too extreme in their dislike). I'm hoping it'll be good, but I'll properly still like the various sequel books a lot more than this series.


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2006)

It would suck hard if Luke was in it in any way.  He was just a farmboy, so he didn't have adventures or what have you before the movies started. 

Now it would be cool to see a Chewbacca/Han Solo series of stories.  You could easily make a series about their exploits before the movie.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 16, 2006)

as long as Lucas has no hand in its production or storyline then it will be awesome.  See the clone wars cartoon for details.

What I'd like to see in this series:

-Vader hunting down jedi.

-Han's back story, you know, the whole thing with him as an imperial officer that defects, rescuing Chewy in the process.

-Han and Chewy adventures, including confrontations with Boba Fett, Bossk, and other bounty hunters and of course, Jabba teh Hutt.  Seeing Han and Chewy win the Millenium Falcon from Lando would be pretty cool also.

-The rebel alliance starting up with people such as General Dodonna(the old guy who briefs the squadrons before the first death star attack), Mon Mothma(the old lady who briefs the squadrons before the second death star attack), and other rebel leaders as young adults leading the movement.  Maybe later in the series Leia, C-3P0, and R2-D2 could make an appearance.  A Wedge cameo would make me quite happy as well.

-Admiral Piett, General Veers, and other Imperial leaders as young officers.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 16, 2006)

This could either turn out with 2 possible results. 1) An amazing addition to the Star Wars saga, or 2) A right major balls up!

I'm slightly leaning towards the latter right now.


----------



## anbutofu (Mar 16, 2006)

i agree about the lucas statement...he should take his own philosophy and believe in the force and stop trying to cg everything to death.  the animated cartoons were so good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2006)

When is Square-Enix going to announce the Final Fantasy VII series?

I agree, FOX picking it up would be bad. They'd get up to a cliffhanger after 50 episodes, and cancel the show.

I guess it could be fun to watch, but I'm not a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 16, 2006)

I think it would be dumb if Star Wars becomes a TV series


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm it's live action...I expected it to be animated.

Anyway it looks quite good. Though showing someone like Darth Vader won't be a problem I am upset the guy who played Palpatine won't be appearing.

We better get some Emperor action over the course of 100 episodes.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 16, 2006)

The fact that Palpatines actor was the only one who actually "Acted" in the last 3 films, and that he is not in this new TV series leads me to conclude that it is going to die a quick death.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 16, 2006)

is it gonna be anitmated thats coool i wish it wont be like that bullshit cartyoon network shitty one.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 17, 2006)

Clone Wars... God the animation sucked in that.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 17, 2006)

George lucas can make the main storyline... but please leave the screenplay and directing to another.....

this is old news...maybe it is confirmed now....

the series could be actually cool...but if for some reason it ends on the sifi channel.. it is going to suck


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 17, 2006)

Lost Mercenary said:
			
		

> Clone Wars... God the animation sucked in that.



Do you know what animation is?


----------



## Blue (Mar 17, 2006)

Perfect Moron said:
			
		

> Do you know what animation is?


Perhaps he meant the art style. 

Which was almost conventionally horrible.


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 17, 2006)

Why isnt anyone excited?

This is awsome. I _hope_ Fox picks it up. Because they are the people responsible for all the rest of it.. (excluding the gay clone wars). 

But wait -- the real actors arent in it??


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as Darth's actor from the last 3 films isn't in it I'll be happy. HE SUCKED!!!!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 17, 2006)

Old news, really, as this was known way back when RotS came out.  Great news nonetheless. Yeah, there will be both a live action and animated series. The live action, as mentioned above, takes place between RotS and ANH. One character that will at least make a few appearances is young Boba Fett, played by the same actor in AotC, Daniel Logan. As for the animation, Lucas is directing that too, and it will focus on the Clone War. In addition, he's planning to re-release all films again in 3D starting in 2007. Star Wars is very much alive, even after RotS.


----------



## tank! (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah...i can't wait  i hope they put a lot of effort into making the live action series, so it has decent effects.

i wonder who they're gonna get to do the music...probably just use john williams already extensive compositions.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 18, 2006)

This could turn out to be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 18, 2006)

i'm assuming that it will be animated much like the clone wars miniseries on teletoon. it should be alrite.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 18, 2006)

I Iwsh they Made a Movie Instead...lol


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 18, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> I Iwsh they Made a Movie Instead...lol



They tried that three times already and if you haven't heard, the results were more traumatizing, inhumane, and destructive than Hiroshima, Nagasaki, and the Holocaust combined.


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 18, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> They tried that three times already and if you haven't heard, the results were more traumatizing, inhumane, and destructive than Hiroshima, Nagasaki, and the Holocaust combined.


As a Star Wars lover, my pain is this x7.. Iv'e tried to love these movies.. It's just not possible. 
Anyway we need way more bobba fett so just give me a GOOD vader and bobba and i will be a happy geek


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 18, 2006)

i would have preferred it they made a movie or something but oh well...... will get to see stuff about star wars series since i havent actually watched any of the old star wars movies except for the eps. 1-3.....


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 19, 2006)

superman_1 said:
			
		

> i would have preferred it they made a movie or something but oh well...... will get to see stuff about star wars series since i havent actually watched any of the old star wars movies except for the eps. 1-3.....


I can't be reading this right.. are you seriosly saying that you have NOT watched episode IX,X and XI ?!..


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 19, 2006)

It seems like Seto Fett and I are the only smart people here.

This is old news.

And it's not just one series... there's going to be two.

One's going to be animated... by the same team that created the Clone Wars mini-series (which wasn't that bad).  It's still going to be about the Clone Wars... but it's going to be all about the battles... and not so much about Anakin and the Sith.

The other ones going to be live-action.  The visual effects will set the bar for "television visual effects"... a bar that was recently set by Battlestar Galactica.  So far, Rick McCallum (the producer of the prequel trilogy) has mentioned some familiar bounty hunters getting appearances.

And I think the Sci-Fi Network should pick up the live-action series.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 19, 2006)

Hopefully the actors in the Live Action series will actually act unlike the majority of the cast in the prequel films.

Ian McDiarmid (Palpatine) was the only one who was brilliant in his role. Everyone else just... just... sucked. Especially Natalie Portman who can't act for shit.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lost Mercenary said:
			
		

> Hopefully the actors in the Live Action series will actually act unlike the majority of the cast in the prequel films.
> 
> Ian McDiarmid (Palpatine) was the only one who was brilliant in his role. Everyone else just... just... sucked. Especially Natalie Portman who can't act for shit.


Hey, shut up.  Ewan McGregor was amazing as Obi-Wan!

And it's not the acting that sucks.  It's the damn script-writing (we can thank Lucas for that).

Hayden Christensen was great in _Life As A House_.  Natalie Portman was excellent in _Closer_.  And Ewan McGregor is good at everything he does.

Ian McDiarmid wasn't that great actually... I liked him more in _Episode VI_.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> If this is true the worse possible thing to happen would be if Fox picked it up.




i HAVE TO AGREE


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 20, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Hey, shut up.  Ewan McGregor was amazing as Obi-Wan!
> 
> And it's not the acting that sucks.  It's the damn script-writing (we can thank Lucas for that).
> 
> ...


No, bad acting is bad acting and the reason for it doesn't matter. Ewan has been good in other movies, but NOT any of the new star wars movies. Hayden Christensen was just plain horrible. 
Ian McDiarmid was the only one that actually was somewhat good, whatever it's the script or just his acting.. :S


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 20, 2006)

My dream Star Wars series would be this:
George Lucas write the script
The ESB director direct it
Base it on The New Jedi Order Novels Series
But that won't happen will it?


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 21, 2006)

BlueBerry said:
			
		

> No, bad acting is bad acting and the reason for it doesn't matter. Ewan has been good in other movies, but NOT any of the new star wars movies. Hayden Christensen was just plain horrible.
> Ian McDiarmid was the only one that actually was somewhat good, whatever it's the script or just his acting.. :S


You're being a tad close-minded, don't you think?

I'm just saying that every single one of these actors has a movie or two to redeem themselves with.  Natalie Portman has three, Hayden has one... and Ewan is amazing no matter what you say (although, I'll admit that he wasn't that great in Episode I... but that's because he didn't have a beard).


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm.. hope they don't ruin it. But on the other hand, it would actually be pretty cool.

Hope they do it


----------



## Psychic (Apr 17, 2006)

I wanna see more of young Hans Solo!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 17, 2006)

It?s been said that the live action series will focus on some of the lesser-known characters in the Star Wars universe, so don?t expect to see much of young Han Solo, if any at all.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 21, 2006)

i cant help but see a stargate-ish series 

i think it would suck big time 

seeing how they cant possibly use main characters


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 21, 2006)

Damm I was hoping for another "clone wars" type of animated series (general grievious kicked ass in The clone wars).


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't understand why everybody hates on the prequels. I thought they were great. I'll admit Hayden wasn't that great in Episode II but in Episode III he was much better. Sometimes I think older fans hate on the prequels because the story didn't go the way they fantasized it when they were kids.  

Episode I was great and my favorite because  it showed how the Jedi Knights used to work and the philosophies and talents of their religion. I also liked how it showed the different cultures of the Republic and its government. People always pull out the Jar Jar thing, but come on, nobody complained about C-3PO in the Original Trilogy?

Episode II wasn't as good as Episode I or III as far as acting and story, but at least it told you how the war was started. Plus, at least it had the campy feeling of the Original Star Wars Trilogy. However, I think it focused too much on getting to the action sequences rather than the quality of storytelling?

Now, Episode III was better than Empire Strikes Back. Hayden's acting was much better, of course.  The way the actors showed their emotions reminded me of something  you'd see in an opera or a Shakespearian era play.  The way the Sith took over was very nice because I felt like I could relate to it seeing the time we live in. You know, how the Emperor wages a genocide on the Jedi, saying that destroying them would uphold peace because they are the root of evil and disrupt the security and peace of society. It seemed similar to how goverments such as Nazi Germany and even America have used fear and the fact that there are people against them in order to gain power for themselves. I'll admit that there were some parts that were cheezy(Darth Vader's "Noooo!" at the end,some of Padme's lines), but what I liked about really was it showed how one truly becomes evil. Anakin didn't turn into Darth Vader like Banner turned into the Hulk.It actually took time. Anakin thought that by doing what he was doing he was making a safe, orderly, functioning home for his family and the people of the galaxy rather than he was doing it simply for a thirll.

Ian McDiarmid's acting had an old school,live theatre, style of acting which was great for a very operatic film series such as Star Wars ( even the old ones had that kind of feeling). He focused a lot on the sudden change of character from an old frail man to the wicked person the Chancelor really was.

Ewan McGregor was a great Obi-Wan. He looked like Obi-Wan and acted much like the way Alec Guinness did in the original film which was exactly what they wanted to do in the first place.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 22, 2006)

Iruka-Senpai said:
			
		

> Ewan McGregor was a great Obi-Wan. He looked like Obi-Wan and acted much like the way Alec Guinness did in the original film which was exactly what they wanted to do in the first place.


Yeah, and he had a BEARD.

But anyway, you make some excellent points.  You pretty much took the words right out of my mouth.

Only a real fan could enjoy the entire SW series.


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2006)

really a tv series?  well ide rather watch that than the other crap on tv


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 23, 2006)

kire said:
			
		

> really a tv series?  well ide rather watch that than the other crap on tv


YES... I agree!  Stuff on TV these days reeks.


----------

